# 30 second skip available?



## snidely (Mar 11, 2003)

Tried doing a search.
We may upgrade our BEV (Canadian DBS) from the 6000 to the 942. (They call it the 9200). 
While waiting for BEV to intro the 942 - we got Comcast's Motorola 6412. While it doesn't come w. a skip function by default - it is easy to program the remote so that a button of your choosing triggers a 30 second skip on the box. Like many others have discovered, it becomes, by far, the most used button.

Question - Does the 942 have a "skip" feature? I understand that Tivo does, but the new D* boxes won't because Murdoch doesn't want people missing all the commercials on Fox. 
Since BEV has more HD than any other sat. or cable system, we will probably upgrade. We have had D* since the first year they came out, but unless they come out w. more HD, will simply stick w. BEV. DISH's paltry HD offerings aren't of interest to us. 

...mike (who will avoid SD if there is anything half-way decent in HD)


----------



## MrC (Jun 6, 2005)

Yes, it has both a 30 second skip forward and a 10 second skip backward button.


----------



## snidely (Mar 11, 2003)

Thanks for the reply. I have found that the "10 second backward skip" on the 6412 is quite useful for when you missed a line of dialog or simply want to see that spectacular sports play again. 

...mike


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

off topic-
but how do you program the factory remote to get a 30 sec skip on the motorola boxes??


----------



## snidely (Mar 11, 2003)

Do the following key presses on your 6412 remote. [Decide in advance which button you want to assign the skip function to. You can pick virtually any button. Pick one you know you will never use when in the cable mode.]

1. Press the "Cable" button at the top of the remote to put it into Cable Box control mode.
2. Press and hold the "setup" button until the "Cable" button blinks twice.
3. type in the code - 994. The "cable" button will blink twice.
4. Press (do not hold) the "setup" button
5. type in the code - 00173.
6. Press whatever button you want to map the skip function to. [I used the "lock" key.]

Over the years I have found some of these Universal remotes to be finicky. You might have to try it a couple of times before it takes. Mine worked the first time. 
I got the "code" from postings on the www.avsforum.com.

...mike


----------

